# new new :-)



## everglot (Apr 5, 2010)

hello lovelies!
my name is stephanie and i'm new to specktra and pretty new to mac.  i'm just starting to collect mac so hopefully i'll be looking like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that more often!  i have links in my sig to different sites that i'm on so feel free to follow me on twitter (i'll follow you back), lurk my flickr or follow me on tumblr (i'll follow you back here as well).  i look forward to learning lots from you guys


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 5, 2010)

nice!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome welcome!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

Stephanie!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hola!  And welcome!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Stephanie! Cute avatar pic... I totally want red panty hose like that now.


----------



## dnarcidy (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## dnarcidy (Apr 8, 2010)

hahaha sorry about the creepy winky face, that was supposed to be a smile.


----------



## everglot (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks for the warm welcoming ladies!

kaliraksha - haha so do i!  they're so adorable.


----------



## Purple (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Stephanie!


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 11, 2010)

welcome to specktra, stephanie! :]


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Stephanie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!


----------

